# El Ministerio de Educación suprime la asignatura de INFORMÁTICA en el Bachillerato



## Trecet (19 Ene 2022)

Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato


La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...




www.elmundo.es








Si no dan ni Informática ni Latín, ni Griego, ¿QUÉ DAN?


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (19 Ene 2022)

El ministerio de educacion se ha dado cuenta de que los funciprofes tienen menos nivel que el mas tonto de sus alumnos y en vez de admitir el problema, escurre el bulto.

Funciprofe; "Jijijiji hoy vamos a ver como usar el office, venga, abrid el powerpoint"

Alumno medio subnormal; "Ah, nos enseñara a usar el excel para calcular si me merece la pena mas daño por cadencia de tiro en el fornite....? Que con las formulas estandar que encuentro por internet no me cuadran las cosas"

Funciprofe; "No se, si yo mañana me voy de baja covid jijijiji"


----------



## Benedicto Camela (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Jsn (19 Ene 2022)

La informática obliga a pensar a los alumnos en modo binario, un esquema poco inclusivo en estos tiempos.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Ene 2022)

Yo hice "informática" en el Bachiller y en realidad fue un segundo curso de mates avanzadas, porque no podían por aquel entonces ofrecer un segundo curso y lo camuflaron de esa forma. Ahí me enseñaron bien los números complejos, aunque ya los daban en la optativa de electrotecnia y algo en tecnología.


----------



## inteño (19 Ene 2022)

El Gobierno que mira al FUTURO.


----------



## JKL-2 (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Si no dan* ni Informática ni Latín, ni Griego, ¿QUÉ DAN?*



Igualdad, empoderamiento feminista, lgtbi, diversidad, multiculturalismo,...


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Mariconadas


----------



## pepe01 (19 Ene 2022)

Patético! Informática debería ser troncal en la rama de ciencias, y darse programación, robótica, etc... como preparación a la universidad, y entrar en selectividad, por supuesto. En lugar de eso, siguen estudiando la cueva de Platón y esas cosas, que estan muy bien, pero no para un segundo de bachillerato de ciencias.

La educación pública actual está más anticuada que la que me dieron a mi en los años 80, y este es otro clavo para su ataud.


----------



## daniel_es_76 (19 Ene 2022)

soyinformatico.gif


----------



## sisar_vidal (19 Ene 2022)

No vayan a comprar cryptos


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Ene 2022)

Podrían suprimir todo el Bachillerato y TAMPOCO SE IBA A NOTAR MUCHO.


----------



## computer_malfuction (19 Ene 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Mariconadas



Y nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## Gorkako (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Matemáticas con perspectiva de género y sentido socioemocional...









El Gobierno plantea cambios en la asignatura de Matemáticas: perspectiva de género y "sentido socioemocional"


El Gobierno prepara un documento que modifique algunos de los puntos que rigen actualmente en todo el marco educativo con el objetivo de incluirlos en la 'Ley Celáa', cuyo borrador adelanta algunos de los planteamientos del Ministerio de Educación: promover el desarrollo sexual y personal en las...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ene 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Y nunca mejor dicho.




JKL-2 ha desarrollado más.

Yo hoy tengo el día parco. Esperaba que se entendiera.


----------



## sirpask (19 Ene 2022)

El Gobierno impedirá a las autonomías poner un límite de suspensos para lograr el título de la ESO


La ministra de Educación y FP, Pilar Alegría, ha blindado el currículo de la ESO para que las comunidades autónomas no puedan actuar al margen del Estado y definir por su...




www.elmundo.es





Todos los alumnos de Secundaria tendrán que estudiar por primera vez la cultura del pueblo gitano


Lo importante, es lo importante.


----------



## InKilinaTor (19 Ene 2022)

Desde cuándo se da informática en bachillerato?

La verdad, lo veo mas inútil que dar educación vial y no pasa nada.


----------



## Trecet (19 Ene 2022)

Tendrían que usar licencias LINUX que son libres y ningún profe quiere aprender LINUX.


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta lo que se daba en informatica, cualquier chaval de 8 años de hoy en día sabe hacerlo.

Como mucho se les puede acusar de Aporofobia, ya que quienes no tengan pc/tablet en casa se quedaran atras.

PD: Latin y Griego?


----------



## McMurphy (19 Ene 2022)

Este país es la monda lironda. No me explico cómo se puede hacer todo tan mal.


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Tendrían que usar licencias LINUX que son libres y ningún profe quiere aprender LINUX.



Tendrian que pagar a ingenieros informaticos por hacer su trabajo.


PD: y los politicos y consejeros de educación dejarian de embolsarse las comisiones por meter software privativo en toda la educación.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Igualdad de Genaro
Transexuamaricabollerismo teórico y práctico.
Minorias chechuales
Cambió Climático
etc
etc


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Ene 2022)

En el bachillerato?

En mis tiempos teníamos pretecnología e informática en sexto 

Y luego varios años en el cou 

Con las limitaciones de los 80 (que el padre de uno de clase trabajara en IBM y les hiciera una buena rebaja más donación influye)


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Ene 2022)

Hijos de la gran puta. Mientras, en otros lares:









China está introduciendo la inteligencia artificial como asignatura en los institutos


Las autoridades de la República Popular China quieren que el país sea uno de los líderes en inteligencia artificial en el año 2030 y para lograrlo están...




www.genbeta.com





Qué puta vergüenza de país. El que se pueda largar, ya está tardando.


----------



## DVD1975 (19 Ene 2022)

Informatica inglés.
Madre mia.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Por culo, DAN, por culo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Leyes de Genero, estudio del cambio climático todo ello a ser posible en alguna lengua regional española de marcado uso rural y minoritario, una bendición para entrar en las empresas internacionalizadas españolas por cierto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Tendrían que usar licencias LINUX que son libres y ningún profe quiere aprender LINUX.



Os cuento lo que nos enseñó nuestro profe de informática de bup el primer día 

No sé olvidará jamás y en parte fue lo que me llevó a dedicarme a la programación 

Dijo: coged una hoja y escribid los pasos para freír un huevo

Y de cada paso que habíamos escrito el te sacaba 10 

Para aprender fundamentos de la programación no hace falta ni ordenador 

Así que no es un problema de licencias


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (19 Ene 2022)

En informática lo único que se daba era hacer documentos de funcivago con word, retoques nivel manco con gimp y "programación web" (poner cuatro etiquetas en el bloc de notas y abrirlo en el navegador).

Así que tampoco es una gran pérdida...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Ene 2022)

se trata de destruir españa para siempre, joder no se por que os sorprendeis


----------



## GatoAzul (19 Ene 2022)

" Si no dan ni Informática ni Latín, ni Griego, ¿QUÉ DAN? "

Por saco.
Sólo puedaen dar lo que pueda hacerle servicio a la doctrina del partido político de turno. Eso es lo que dan.


----------



## secuestrado (19 Ene 2022)

Yo estudie informatica mientras estaba estudiando bachillerato/cou. Pero por mi cuenta. Si no fuera por esto, porque YO por MI CUENTA, me puse a estudiar informatica y programación *en mi puta casa*, solo, sin nadie, sin profesores, ni internet, ni pollas.... pues no se en qué mierda de trabajo estaría hoy sobreviviendo. Porque fue gracias a esto, en esos cruciales años de adolescencia, previos a la universidad, en los que supe qué quería hacer yo con mi vida.

En fin, os animo a todos los que estéis en estas edades, que penséis en mandar a todos a tomar por culo y aprended a buscaros la vida por vuestra cuenta DESDE YA porque nadie os va a echar una mano, ni al cuello siquiera. Para muestra esta noticia. Nadie os lo va a agradecer más que vuestro yo del futuro. No dejeis los estudios, completadlos.


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ene 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Yo estudie informatica mientras estaba estudiando bachillerato/cou. Pero por mi cuenta. Si no fuera por esto, porque YO por MI CUENTA, me puse a estudiar informatica y programación *en mi puta casa*, solo, sin nadie, sin profesores ni internet ni pollas.... pues no se en qué mierda de trabajo estaría hoy sobreviviendo. Porque fue gracias a esto, en esos cruciales años de adolescencia, previos a la universidad, en los que supe qué queria hacer yo con mi vida.
> 
> En fin, os animo a todos los que esteis en estas edades, que penseis en mandar a todos a tomar por culo y buscaros la vida por vuestra cuenta DESDE YA porque nadie os va a echar una mano, ni al cuello siquiera. Para muestra esta noticia. Nadie os lo va a agradecer más que vuestro yo del futuro.



Joder niños, haced caso.

Pocas cosas me han defraudado más que las materias oficiales en todos los niveles educativos.

Cursad los estudios oficiales, pero como mero trámite.

Sabiendo que el conocimiento lo encontraréis por vuestra cuenta.


----------



## djvan (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Puterismo, socialismo , comunismo y golferismo, 

pasarán con suspensos y si te opones eres un fascista


----------



## automono (19 Ene 2022)

mi hijo, segundo de la eso, cuando hacen informatica usan el paint y como mucho, el word para escribir un texto, lamentable.

Sobretodl cuando cualquier chaval, aunque no sepa los conceptos, esta cansado de bajarse mods, sustituir archivos de juegos originales para cambiar las texturas, mover datos de un disco a otro.

Aprenderian mas dejandole toda la hora jugando al minecraft que lo que hacen en clase.
Penoso.


----------



## Nagare1999 (19 Ene 2022)

2030, serás un inútil y serás feliz.


----------



## WasP (19 Ene 2022)

if (vale_la_pena) {
informatica = 0;
}


...no vaya a ser que aprendan algo  Yo aprobé el trimestre pasado de programación, y ahora con Java esto va como la seda, mucho más fácil que C.


----------



## Poseidón (19 Ene 2022)

Quitan historia, filosofia, informatica.... Alguien me puede decir como coño llenan las horas de la semana?

Con las chochocharlas?


----------



## Teuro (19 Ene 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> En informática lo único que se daba era hacer documentos de funcivago con word, retoques nivel manco con gimp y "programación web" (poner cuatro etiquetas en el bloc de notas y abrirlo en el ordenador).
> 
> Así que tampoco es una gran pérdida...



Pues no se crea, para las opos era imprescindible tener "Conocimientos avanzados" de WordPerfect y QuattroPro.


----------



## srV (19 Ene 2022)

La informática es machista, apretar mucho las teclas puede fastidiar la manicura
Mucho mejor alguna asignatura con perspectiva de género. 

Ademas la informática ayuda a gente a ser más lista y a emigrar, hay que evitarlo


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



*Joder estoy cansado de repetirlo:

A las tías que todas son unas empoderadas que merecen todo, y lo que no consiguen es culpa del patriarcado. De vez en cuando (con cada vez más asiduidad) hacen performances, charlas y demás para denigrar a los alumnos varones.*

*Si eres chico te enseñan que eres un violador machista. Y que eres, como todo varón, un maricon en potencia que debe dejarse dar por culo para comprobarlo.*


----------



## gabrielo (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



griego si dan pero solo en algún centro de Mallorca y comunidad valenciana.


----------



## DonCrisis (19 Ene 2022)

La informática no vale para nada. Lo necesario es formación de Género, feminismo y progresismo. La informatica es machista. Y con machismo no avanzamos. Fachas de mierda.


----------



## John Connor (19 Ene 2022)

Me parece de puta madre. Y que quiten el ingles tambien. Lo que hay que ensenar es catalan y perspectiva de genero.


----------



## Porestar (19 Ene 2022)

Cada vez más chavales saben la misma informática que los langostas, sólo usan el móvil y no saben ni encender un pc. Todo correcto para los amos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Tendrian que pagar a ingenieros informaticos por hacer su trabajo.
> 
> 
> PD: y los politicos y consejeros de educación dejarian de embolsarse las comisiones por meter software privativo en toda la educación.



Tampoco harían falta ingenieros profesores:

Informaría: asignatura dividida en:

-Redes y ciberseguridad. Metes de profesor a un ASIR con la especialización de ciberseguridad.

-Programación y desarrollo web: Metes de profesor a un DAM/DAW, y si quieres con la especialización de Inteligencia Artificial.

Y luego bases de datos, que te vale cualquiera de los 2 profes, y al menos que los alumnos aprendan los fundamentos de las bases de datos y salgan haciendo querys de SQL.

pero mejor quitar informática y que les enseñen Historia LGBT con especialización en pueblo gitano


----------



## Von Rudel (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Educación el los valores trasngenero no binarios y de desconstrucción de las masculinidades toxicas.


----------



## WasP (19 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Tampoco harían falta ingenieros profesores:
> 
> Informaría: asignatura dividida en:
> 
> ...



Si das todo eso en bachillerato y ESO, a la mierda el grado superior, ya ni hace falta, y entonces de qué curro yo eh, a ver!!


----------



## poppom (19 Ene 2022)

El tejido productivo hezpañol no necesita la cantidad de obreros formados que produce.
Por ello llevan años eliminando cualquier atisbo de formación de la noeducacion quedando en exclusiva el adoctrinamiento.
Escuchar hablar a chavales de 15 o 16 años da ascopena. Repiten como loros las consignas progres. Los despiertos, que suelen ser más listos, callan.


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Tampoco harían falta ingenieros profesores:
> 
> Informaría: asignatura dividida en:
> 
> ...



O tienes un instituto muy grande o ya me contarass como vas a pagar a 5 profes para una sola asignatura


----------



## JmDt (19 Ene 2022)

Yo aprendí a programar en BASIC y disfrute mucho con esa optativa en el instituto.


----------



## Petruska (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Ideología de género


----------



## Petruska (19 Ene 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Quitan historia, filosofia, informatica.... Alguien me puede decir como coño llenan las horas de la semana?
> *Con las chochocharlas?*



*EXACTAMENTE, con eso.*


----------



## Von Riné (19 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Desde cuándo se da informática en bachillerato?
> 
> La verdad, lo veo mas inútil que dar educación vial y no pasa nada.




Se daba como asignatura opcional, al menos en mi instituto.


----------



## Covaleda (19 Ene 2022)

¿Matemáticas? ¿Ciencias? ¿Historia? Eso son cosas de fachas machirulos, hombre.


----------



## euriborfree (19 Ene 2022)

ya hace 30 años les dabamos sopas con honda a los profesores, que nos daban la clase los profesores de matematicas y a los que sabiamos usar un PC haciamos la practica en 5 minutos y nos dejaban hacer lo que quisieramos el resto de la clase.

Ahora la chavalada es tan friki como lo eramos unos pocos hace 30 años, esta clase ha perdido su sentido en la forma en que estaba planteada


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Ene 2022)

Dan cómo comer polla de mena.


----------



## Artorias (19 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Cada vez más chavales saben la misma informática que los langostas, sólo usan el móvil y no saben ni encender un pc. Todo correcto para los amos.



Eso venia a decir yo, que saber usar el movil y encender la "plei" no es saber informatica.

La mayoria de jovenes actuales no saben ni manejarse con un PC porque no lo tocan, con la tablet, el movil y la plei van sobrados.

Ponle a la mayoria de crios de 15 o 16 años una hoja de calculo y no sabe ni para que sirve.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ene 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Si das todo eso en bachillerato y ESO, a la mierda el grado superior, ya ni hace falta, y entonces de qué curro yo eh, a ver!!



Porque sería un inicio, y luego se profundizaría en el grado superior o en la carrera. O es que quien cursa el bachillerato científico sale con un doctorado en matemáticas y química?


----------



## Alexrc (19 Ene 2022)

En plena era informática a estos iluminados se les ocurre quitar esa asignatura en el Bachillerato. Mis aplausos ante el peor gobierno de la historia de la humanidad


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ene 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> O tienes un instituto muy grande o ya me contarass como vas a pagar a 5 profes para una sola asignatura



Cierto, mejor meter la pasta en LGTBI y en los chochos emes.

no tienes ni puta idea, cada 2x3 están pagando a mujeras De Dios sabe donde para que le digan a los alumnos que son unos violadores. Y pagar a 2 profes de informática te parece caro.

Pues nada nene, menos mal que el islam nos liberara. O Rusia. En cualquier caso yo me pasaré el bando contrario en el minuto 0. Y seré el peor de los represaliadores


----------



## corolaria (19 Ene 2022)

Tonterías que no sirven para nada. Lo importante es saber conformarse y tragar con todo lo que te echen.
Lo que ahora llaman resiliencia y lo que antes era el ajo y agua de toda la vida, vamos.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ene 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> *EXACTAMENTE, con eso.*



EHHHHHHH PAGAR cada 2x3 una chochocharla, eso sí es posible. Pero meter a un par de profes de informática, eso sí que es inadmisible


----------



## Toctocquienes (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Te doy zanks por equiparar latín, griego e informática en importancia. Soy informático y creo que salvo las matemáticas, pocas cosas son tan importantes como aprender latín y griego.


----------



## Genis Vell (19 Ene 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Patético! Informática debería ser troncal en la rama de ciencias, y darse programación, robótica, etc... como preparación a la universidad, y entrar en selectividad, por supuesto. En lugar de eso, siguen estudiando la cueva de Platón y esas cosas, que estan muy bien, pero no para un segundo de bachillerato de ciencias.
> 
> La educación pública actual está más anticuada que la que me dieron a mi en los años 80, y este es otro clavo para su ataud.



¿Robótica? Informática es una asignatura transversal ya que hagas los estudios superiores que hagas la vas a necesitar, el PC es la herramienta de trabajo de la mayoría de las personas, pero ¿robótica?

Informatica entiéndase como conocimientos básicos de todas sus ramas, no programación sólo u ofimática...

Es ridículo que sepamos diferenciar entre cirrocúmulos y cumulonimbos y no que es la RAM o la CPU.



LionelHutz dijo:


> Tendrian que pagar a ingenieros informaticos por hacer su trabajo.
> 
> 
> PD: y los politicos y consejeros de educación dejarian de embolsarse las comisiones por meter software privativo en toda la educación.



En España tienes decenas de miles de picateclas con Ing. Informatica que matarían a su madre por ser profes, con los sueldos de profe de primaria.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ene 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Te doy zanks por equiparar latín, griego e informática en importancia. Soy informático y creo que salvo las matemáticas, pocas cosas son tan importantes como aprender latín y griego.



Quien aprende de verdad matemáticas, filosofía y psicología (e informática), sabe que las todas estas ramas están íntimamente relacionadas


----------



## Roberto Malone (19 Ene 2022)

En el colegio deberían enseñarles Scratch o algo similar. Aprender jugando.

Scratch - Imagine, Program, Share

Estamos gobernados por traidores que quieren formar inútiles. Sabiendo esto, entiendes la noticia.

Como ha comentado un forero antes, son los padres los que tienen que enseñar de verdad a los hijos, o si uno es espabilado, buscarse la vida por su cuenta.


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> ¿Robótica? Informática es una asignatura transversal ya que hagas los estudios superiores que hagas la vas a necesitar, el PC es la herramienta de trabajo de la mayoría de las personas, pero ¿robótica?
> 
> Informatica entiéndase como conocimientos básicos de todas sus ramas, no programación sólo u ofimática...
> 
> ...



Si, pero no pueden porque el puesto ya esta ocupado por uno que hizo empresariales o arquitectura y sabe usar word.


----------



## Yomimo (19 Ene 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Este país es la monda lironda. No me explico cómo se puede hacer todo tan mal.



Es adrede, no hay duda.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (19 Ene 2022)

La chavalada hoy en día son subnormales el 90%, no saben leer ni escribir al nivel de cualquier boomer que trabaje en una obra.
Son escoria, debido en gran parte a la escoria suciata y podeguarra y sus planes de estudio.


----------



## ShellShock (19 Ene 2022)

Y las Matemáticas que dan son esas con "perspectiva de género". Y en Biología verán la reproducción sexual con los 5729 géneros LGTBXYZ. Y en Religión que el Cristianismo es malo y el Islam es bueno. Y en Historia que la izquierda es buena y lucha por los trabajadores y los oprimidos. Y... es que no acabo.

Dejad que los rojos hijos de puta jueguen con los cerebros de vuestros hijos, dejad...


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (19 Ene 2022)

Esto es un grave error. La asignatura de informática es precisamente de lo más interesante que se puede enseñar en el bachillerato. La mayoría de ofertas de Infojobs son del sector IT.

En cambio en el bachillerato enseñan matemáticas y física muy avanzadas que realmente no se usan en la mayoría de trabajos. También te meten análisis sintáctico por un tubo, que tampoco sirve para nada.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Ene 2022)

Perfecto ....la puta de alegría va a poner más pinta y colorea ....es que viven en el puto mundo de yupi y muchos no caen aún


----------



## CoLeXuS (19 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Y las Matemáticas que dan son esas con "perspectiva de género". Y en Biología verán la reproducción sexual con los 5729 géneros LGTBXYZ. Y en Religión que el Cristianismo es malo y el Islam es bueno. Y en Historia que la izquierda es buena y lucha por los trabajadores y los oprimidos. Y... es que no acabo.
> 
> Dejad que los rojos hijos de puta jueguen con los cerebros de vuestros hijos, dejad...



Ya me veo a la profe:
Can masculino: Perro
Can femenino: Perra
Can atraído por la inteligencia emocional de otros perros: Sapierro
Perro que no tiene celo: Aperro
Perro sin genitales: Hermafroperro
Perro que anda a dos patas: Antroperro
Perro que tiene la picha muy larga y anda a dos patas: Tripoperro de cola delantera
Perro de Ricky Martin: Melmeperro

En fin, no es el mundo que deseamos pero es el que tenemos.


----------



## Kamado Tanjiro (19 Ene 2022)

Mi sobrina estudió Biología y como no encontró nada de lo suyo, hará unos 3 años probó a dar clases en el instituto. Como venía de "ciencias" pues le pusieron a cubrir una baja de clase de informática. Me enseñó los temarios, eran como del año 2000, explicablan "Flash" y otras tecnologías obsoletas.Y mi sobrina, que no sabía ni papa de programación, les ponía a hacer tutoriales.

En fin, esa es la realidad de la "informática" de los institutos públicos. Son como las clases de inglés impartidas por charos, una pura pérdida de tiempo. El que quiera aprender algo útil que aprenda inglés e informática por su cuenta o en una academia como extraescolar que en el colegio hay que aprender mucho catalán/vasco, feminismo, inclusividad y resiliencia.


----------



## Mark_ (19 Ene 2022)

El sistema quiere analfabetos y a ser posible adoctrinados, no gente bien formada con capacidad de análisis y sentido crítico. 

Por mucho que la gente ahora sepa leer, escribir, sumar y restar, sin comprensión lectora ni capacidad analítica siguen siendo tan analfabetos como hace 100 años.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Ene 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> En cambio en el bachillerato enseñan matemáticas muy avanzadas que realmente no se usan en la mayoría de trabajos.



¿Matemáticas muy avanzadas?  A poco que programes tienes que saber lo que son integrales y derivadas, y álgebra lineal. Especialmente con el auge del machine learning, que es todo eso y más.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Y las Matemáticas que dan son esas con "perspectiva de género". Y en Biología verán la reproducción sexual con los 5729 géneros LGTBXYZ. Y en Religión que el Cristianismo es malo y el Islam es bueno. Y en Historia que la izquierda es buena y lucha por los trabajadores y los oprimidos. Y... es que no acabo.
> 
> Dejad que los rojos hijos de puta jueguen con los cerebros de vuestros hijos, dejad...



Con el papa actual en religión aprenden que hay que dejar entrar a todo africa en Europa y lo contrario es pecado. Sin embargo, montar una empresa en africa es colonialismo y es malo.

Europa para los africanos y Africa para los africanos. Ehhhh pero el Vaticano con murallas tan altas que le den en los morros a Dios


----------



## Janlee (19 Ene 2022)

Mientras en China han establecido la materia de programación desde muy temprana edad...nos van a comer por las patas .


----------



## CoLeXuS (19 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¿Matemáticas muy avanzadas?  A poco que programes tienes que saber lo que son integrales y derivadas, y álgebra lineal. Especialmente con el auge del machine learning, que es todo eso y más.



Me parece mucho más importante empezar a poner clases de burocracia administrativa en la ESO (como hacer la declaración de la renta, pedir ayudas, conceptos básicos de economía como IVAs, IRPFs, etc..) que enseñar integrales o derivadas. 

El problema de la enseñanza es que no está priorizado y se supone que la escuela, que está obsoleta, es la que te prepara para insertarte en el mercado laboral donde los chavales empiezan a trabajar sin saber qué es un albarán ni que es el IRPF a sus 18 años. A mí me parece vergonzoso que me sepan decir lo que es un pansexual y no qué cojones tienen que pagar de impuestos o qué es un contrato de arras


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Ene 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> Me parece mucho más importante empezar a poner clases de burocracia administrativa en la ESO (como hacer la declaración de la renta, pedir ayudas, conceptos básicos de economía como IVAs, IRPFs, etc..) que enseñar integrales o derivadas.



Totalmente de acuerdo, eso es mucho más importante que integrales y derivadas. Lo esencial es saber calcular proporciones, por ejemplo tantos por cientos, y álgebra básica. Alucinarías con la cantidad de gente que hay, de muchas carreras de ciencia incluso, que no saben calcular un tanto por ciento.

Volviendo al tema del hilo: es cada vez más claro que el gobierno español, y la casta política en general junto con sindicatos y monarquía, son ENEMIGOS de España, sus mayores enemigos. Sólo se puede entender esto si están comandados por potencias extranjeras.


----------



## pepe01 (19 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> ¿Robótica?
> 
> Informatica entiéndase como conocimientos básicos de todas sus ramas, no programación sólo u ofimática...
> 
> Es ridículo que sepamos diferenciar entre cirrocúmulos y cumulonimbos y no que es la RAM o la CPU



Ofimática y conceptos básicos que comentas se deben dar en la ESO, en bachillerato, programación que se utiliza en todas las ingenierías, en arquitectura, hasta en económicas estaban dando programación.

Robótica= programación de autómatas, creo que algo se estaba dando de eso también.

Este gobierno nos va a "digitalizar" jugando al fornite y grabando tik toks.

Y los pollardos diciendo que los niños ya saben informática y no saben ni buscar en internet.


----------



## lapetus (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Si no dan ni Informática ni Latín, ni Griego, ¿QUÉ DAN?


----------



## Genis Vell (19 Ene 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> Me parece mucho más importante empezar a poner clases de burocracia administrativa en la ESO (como hacer la declaración de la renta, pedir ayudas, conceptos básicos de economía como IVAs, IRPFs, etc..) que enseñar integrales o derivadas.



Joder ese seria el temario perfecto para "Educación para la ciudadanía" aprender a manejarse como adulto


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Ene 2022)

En el Instituto tuve una asignatura de Informática que consistía en hacer presentaciones en power point... porque el profesor era de letras y él no entendía ni quería entender de Informática


----------



## pepe01 (19 Ene 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> En el Instituto tuve una asignatura de Informática que consistía en hacer presentaciones en power point... porque el profesor era de letras y él no entendía ni quería entender de Informática



Eso es precisamente porque en los planes de estudio hay pocas horas de informática, no da para un profesor y se utilizan para completar horario de matemáticos, físicos, economistas y a las malas hasta para el de historia. Si la dotasen de horario en condiciones habria un informático por instituto y entonces se darían clases en condiciones, no de Word y PowerPoint únicamente.


----------



## lapetus (19 Ene 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> El problema de la enseñanza es que no está priorizado y se supone que la escuela, que está obsoleta, es la que te prepara para insertarte en el mercado laboral donde los chavales empiezan a trabajar sin saber qué es un albarán ni que es el IRPF a sus 18 años. A mí me parece vergonzoso que me sepan decir lo que es un pansexual y no qué cojones tienen que pagar de impuestos o qué es un contrato de arras



Eso se supone que se daba en FP.
El bachillerato sólo sirve para continuar en la universidad. A mi me lo dijeron el primer día. El segundo curso es mayormente preparación de la selectividad. El que haga bachillerato por hacerlo está perdiendo el tiempo. Lo que me parece a mi es que el instituto es la extensión del colegio, y la universidad es la extensión del instituto. Son aparcaderos de jóvenes que ahora mismo no tienen un futuro en éste sistema, y fuente de trabajo para docentes chariles que de otra forma no sobrevivirían.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Ene 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Yo estudie informatica mientras estaba estudiando bachillerato/cou. Pero por mi cuenta. Si no fuera por esto, porque YO por MI CUENTA, me puse a estudiar informatica y programación *en mi puta casa*, solo, sin nadie, sin profesores, ni internet, ni pollas.... pues no se en qué mierda de trabajo estaría hoy sobreviviendo. Porque fue gracias a esto, en esos cruciales años de adolescencia, previos a la universidad, en los que supe qué quería hacer yo con mi vida.
> 
> En fin, os animo a todos los que estéis en estas edades, que penséis en mandar a todos a tomar por culo y aprended a buscaros la vida por vuestra cuenta DESDE YA porque nadie os va a echar una mano, ni al cuello siquiera. Para muestra esta noticia. Nadie os lo va a agradecer más que vuestro yo del futuro. No dejeis los estudios, completadlos.



Todo el que tenga un hijo de más de 12 años ya tarda en pillar un kit de arduino de aliexpress (de los que rondan los 30€) y bajarse unos cuantos manuales en PDF y a ponerse los fines de semana de invierno a trastear juntos.

La mejor extraescolar que le puedes proporcionar de cara al futuro


----------



## noseyo (19 Ene 2022)

Cultura LGTB , multiculturales , y comunismo


----------



## Genis Vell (19 Ene 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Ofimática y conceptos básicos que comentas se deben dar en la ESO, en bachillerato, programación que se utiliza en todas las ingenierías, en arquitectura, hasta en económicas estaban dando programación.
> 
> Robótica= programación de autómatas, creo que algo se estaba dando de eso también.
> 
> ...



Robótica no es programación de autómatas, no digo que no sean buenas asignaturas para desarrollar el cerebro pero no lo veo necesario en un currículo generalista como un bachiller o ESO.

Yo personalmente así a bote pronto daría informática de la manera más general posible en la ESO:

Teoría sobre HW, Sistemas Operativos, Redes, Programación, Ofimática (Correo, procesado de texto, Bases de datos, hojas de cálculo), tratamiento de imágenes... todo muy sencillo y muy tranquilo

Prácticas: De todo lo anterior... pero siempre cosas sencillas

Luego ya avanzado más el currículo educativo, en Bachillerato de ciencias pues meter más caña a la programación y quizás tener optativas como autómatas... en los de letras continuar subiendo el nivel pero sin centrarse en programación.

Por supuesto ya que se tendría la base y los medios usarlos en otras asignaturas, como en matemáticas, física, economía, arte/plástica, tecnología... usar SW especifico para hacer las prácticas.

Ya, ya lo se estoy soñando.


----------



## pepeluismi (19 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Tampoco harían falta ingenieros profesores:
> 
> Informaría: asignatura dividida en:
> 
> ...



Hombre normalmente los profes tienen que tener carrera. No vale tener un módulo


----------



## Gatoo_ (19 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Yo hice "informática" en el Bachiller y en realidad fue un segundo curso de mates avanzadas, porque no podían por aquel entonces ofrecer un segundo curso y lo camuflaron de esa forma. Ahí me enseñaron bien los números complejos, aunque ya los daban en la optativa de electrotecnia y algo en tecnología.



Pues yo también recibí informática en el instituto allá por 1994/95 y sí que me enseñaron algunas cosas.

Teníamos ordenadores 8086 y 286 y vimos comandos de MS-DOS, el Works 4.0 y algo de historia de la computación. Unas nociones muy básicas pero que sirvieron para que algunos, como yo, que no habíamos visto un ordenador ni en la publicidad del Pryca nos animásemos a comprar uno de segunda mano y acabásemos dedicándonos a ello.

Hace ya muchos años que no ejerzo, pero yo llegué a ser jefe de un departamento técnico en Infinity System (la ensambladora de los Airis) y fue gracias a ese empujoncito que me dieron en el instituto.


----------



## Pichorrica (19 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Robótica no es programación de autómatas, no digo que no sean buenas asignaturas para desarrollar el cerebro pero no lo veo necesario en un currículo generalista como un bachiller o ESO.
> 
> Yo personalmente así a bote pronto daría informática de la manera más general posible en la ESO:
> 
> ...



Incluso yo, lo cambiaría hacia algo más "visual" como programación en Excel(macros....) y simulaciones o programas sencillitos con python


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (19 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¿Matemáticas muy avanzadas? A poco que programes tienes que saber lo que son integrales y derivadas, y álgebra lineal. Especialmente con el auge del machine learning, que es todo eso y más.



Víctor Robles dijo en uno de sus vídeos que no es necesario un nivel increíble de matemáticas para trabajar de programador.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (19 Ene 2022)

Con la automatización de las empresas la mayor demanda de empleos será cada vez mayor en IT


----------



## butricio (19 Ene 2022)

Educación emocional será la alternativa, supongo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Ene 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Te doy zanks por equiparar latín, griego e informática en importancia. Soy informático y creo que salvo las matemáticas, pocas cosas son tan importantes como aprender latín y griego.



Anda ya. Para alguien de letras puras vale, para el resto ni de coña. Y filosofía otra asignatura prescindible.
El horario de un alumno de 2º de bachillerato debería tener como base: Matemáticas, Física, Química, Dibujo Técnico, Biología e Informática. 4 horas cada una: 24 horas. Las 8 horas que faltan para Lengua e Inglés. El resto sobra.


----------



## Nico (19 Ene 2022)

Teniendo TANTO para ver en políticas de género, es una pena desperdiciar el tiempo de los alumnos con matemáticas, informática o idiomas. 

Dejemos esas cosas a los chinos o los coreanos que son más atrasados...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Ene 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Ofimática y conceptos básicos que comentas se deben dar en la ESO, en bachillerato, programación que se utiliza en todas las ingenierías, en arquitectura, hasta en económicas estaban dando programación.
> 
> Robótica= programación de autómatas, creo que algo se estaba dando de eso también.
> 
> ...



Pues tendrías que ver lo mal que llegan en ofimática a un FP superior


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Ene 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Víctor Robles dijo en uno de sus vídeos que no es necesario un nivel increíble de matemáticas para trabajar de programador.



Depende de lo que programes, como todo. Si es algo relacionado con videojuegos necesitas unas bases de geometría vectorial, si ya con una mierda de script (javascript) para una web muchas veces necesitas geometría, imagínate para algo más complicado. Y para machine learning tienes que tener conocimientos yo diría avanzados de matemáticas, aunque hay muchas cosas automáticas tendrás que conocer las bases teóricas de aquello que estás programando, digo yo. Y en robótica, además de geometría vectorial, necesitarás teoría de control y cosas así.

Pero como digo, dependerá mucho del programa.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ene 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Hombre normalmente los profes tienen que tener carrera. No vale tener un módulo



claro, y valoran mas grado en violencia de género que un tio que tenga dam daw asir ciberseguridad e inteligencia artificial junto con ccna.


----------



## pepe01 (19 Ene 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Víctor Robles dijo en uno de sus vídeos que no es necesario un nivel increíble de matemáticas para trabajar de programador.



Este tío quien essss?

"Con saber sumar, restar, porcentajes y regla de 3..." Regla de 3??? Para qué quieres regla de 3 en informática ????

Los archivos jpg están comprimidos con fractales, fractales!!... Para entender el código que te muestra un archivo jpg tendrás que ser capaz de entenderlo.

Un motor 3d de un juego, las reglas que gobiernan la gravedad en un juego, la búsqueda del camino más corto para llegar a un sitio, almacenar datos en un árbol para optimizar el tiempo de búsqueda, la manera de agrupar las sentencias SQL para que las búsquedas de hagan en un tiempo óptimo, nociones de complejidad de un algoritmo para que tú programa no se cuelgue cuando le metan unos pocos de datos.... Todos esos conceptos matemáticos estan como 3 niveles de conciencia por encima de sumar y restar... donde salen estos cuñados que graban videos sin la más mínima vergüenza?

Ah! Que ha trabajado 6 meses haciendo un programita para gestionar un almacén... Es que la programación es más que eso.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (19 Ene 2022)

Y eso que están cada dos por tres dando por culo que lo de "enseñar a programar desde niños".


----------



## secuestrado (19 Ene 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Víctor Robles dijo en uno de sus vídeos que no es necesario un nivel increíble de matemáticas para trabajar de programador.



Depende de lo que programes. Es como decir que no es necesario tener un nivel increible de matematicas o fisica para hacer puentes. Pues depende del puente. Igual en algunos casos echas un tronco sobre un arroyo y ya tienes un puente.


----------



## Patito Feo (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...




NWO


----------



## Marvelita (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



a ver cuando suprimen ingenieria industrial que se meten en todo...

dicho esto, ir al bachiller hoy es de genero tonto.

Llegas a 4ESO, te haces una FP, la que te de la gana y con la FP media pasas directo a una superior porque ya no hacen pruebas. Tras eso, si quieres, te haces un master de FP con mil de empleabilidad mas que cualquier carrera; si quieres ir a la universidad vas con tu nota de FP y encima te guardan plazas.

Si vas a ingenierias, pues quizas el verano antes tengas que ir a una academia de mater... pero ponerte a estudair filosofia, historia de españa, literatura, etc etc cuando quizas lo que a ti te mole sea montar circuitos, no lo veo.

Lo mismo para entrar en carreras tipo medicina: el hack es - > grado medio en parafarmacia -> grado superior en dietetica (o similar) -> paso directo a medicina con la nota de la FP superior.

¿Para fisio? nada... como antes solo que en vez de dietetica te haces el TSEAS o acondicionamiento fisico...

Lo cierto es que a mi me aprece mejor sistema poder ir a la universidad desde la FP que meterte dos años con diferencia mas jodidos en bachiller, sobretodo porque la media de cerebritos subenivel es bastante mayor

De nada.

Yo hice una ingenieria, dps dos masters, ahora hago una FP porque tengo tiempo y me di cuenta que se hacer circuitos jodidisimos con numeros pero no se montar un cuadro electrico de una casa...

si lo llego a saber....


----------



## pepeluismi (19 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> claro, y valoran mas grado en violencia de género que un tio que tenga dam daw asir ciberseguridad e inteligencia artificial junto con ccna.



Es relativamente lógico. Puedes ser muy técnico y enseñar en cursos/cursillos, pero para enseñar a chavales demostrar sólo perfil técnico...


----------



## jolu (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



La "hasiganura" de iguardá, ser un mangina social y como un invertido puede llegar a mandar sobre los "caballeros-caballeros".

Y no hace falta aprobar para pasar de curso.


----------



## Eric Finch (19 Ene 2022)

A estos rojillos de puta les nombras la caverna de Platón y se imagina una sede del partido autodenominado popular.

No les pidamos demasiadas filosofías.


----------



## roquerol (19 Ene 2022)

de esta asignatura saben más los alumnos que los profesores...


----------



## At4008 (19 Ene 2022)

Las asignaturas troncales en 2030:
Facebook
Tiktok
Instagram
Tinder
Igualdad
Catalán
Lenguajes inclusivos


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Anda ya. Para alguien de letras puras vale, para el resto ni de coña. Y filosofía otra asignatura prescindible.



Yo dí Latín obligatorio y no era de letras puras, y el profesor muy honesto: os va a servir para poco (nada) salvo que tires por unas ramas determinadas. No opino lo mismo de Filosofía, debe darse y conocer autores imprescindibles en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Davistt (19 Ene 2022)

Mientras, en otros países aprendiendo a programar. Vamos a ser el África de Europa


----------



## Passenger (19 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Podrían suprimir todo el Bachillerato y TAMPOCO SE IBA A NOTAR MUCHO.



Joder, todo no. Deja idiomas, el francés lo van a necesitar. Mucho además


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (19 Ene 2022)

Hombre, había que hacer sitio a la asignatura de Historia del Pueblo Judío y del Holocausto.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Menos mal. Ahora ya tenemos tiempo para el feminismo y los LGTBI.


----------



## Vorsicht (19 Ene 2022)

Es que con dar buenas matemáticas sobraría. Perooooooo, ese es ell problema, que es que no se dan matemáticas, porque hay que meter mil mierdas de género y otras perroflautadas!!!!
Lo he dicho siempre: Trivium y Cuadrivium, con eso sobra.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (19 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> a ver cuando suprimen ingenieria industrial que se meten en todo...
> 
> dicho esto, ir al bachiller hoy es de genero tonto.
> 
> Llegas a 4ESO, te haces una FP, la que te de la gana y con la FP media pasas directo a una superior porque ya no hacen pruebas. Tras eso, si quieres, te haces un master de FP con mil de empleabilidad mas que cualquier carrera; si quieres ir a la universidad vas con tu nota de FP y encima te guardan plazas.



Sí, hacer grado medio + superior es buena opción. El problema es que para los bachiller hay más plazas que los de FP, creo.

El problema de esta opción es que pierdes 2 años más para entrar a la universidad (entrarás a los 20 años).


----------



## kverko (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Tendrían que usar licencias LINUX que son libres y ningún profe quiere aprender LINUX.



Eso no es cierto


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



pinta y colorea a Satanas.


----------



## Mizraim (19 Ene 2022)

No me sorprende y los que estamos estudiando grado profesional de informatica tenemos temarios del 2004, asi de actualizada esta la educación de este pais, hablo de la pública que es la que conozco.


----------



## pepe01 (19 Ene 2022)

Se que lo dices de coña, pero te contesto:

Antes escribíamos mil redacciones, leíamos literatura, nos hacían escribir un relato (podia ser el mismo) siguiendo el movimiento romántico, realista y naturalista, eso era trabajar las competencias lingüísticas.

Ahora le hacen estudiar lingüística (conceptos super avanzados hasta para los niños de primaria) pero no trabajan la redacción ni la comprensión de textos y al final tienen lingüístas analfabetos.

En matemáticas lo mismo, llenan el temario de conceptos y temas que no da tiempo de dar de manera que los profesores no pueden enseñar bien y mucho menos a tener una verdadera competencia matemática, y todos los años dan lo mismo otra vez y a pesar de ver las cosas 10 veces en 10 cursos diferentes, no lo terminan de aprender.

En informática, los contenidos están fijados por ley y son muy extensos y muchas veces obsoletos y el profesor no tiene libertad para dar otras cosas si por ejemplo se encuentra una clase que ya domina esos conceptos/herramientas.

En mi época los profesores tenían más tiempo para hacernos desarrollar el gusto por la literatura, el gusanillo por las matemáticas, hablar de cosas que eran de actualidad, fomentar el debate en clase, etc era una verdadera educación.


----------



## maru80 (19 Ene 2022)

Diría que hoy en día los críos no saben usar el ordenador bien.. los que tuvinos ordenador en los 90 sabíamos más cosas que ellos.

En Bachillerato di informática como asignatura optativa y me ayudó mucho enseñándome bien a manejar hojas de excel, acces, word, frontpage, entorno windows. Para mis compañeros era un rollo y a mi me encantaba.

Gracias a ello hoy tengo trabajo y me resulta fácil adaptarme a la transformación digital.

En Informática deberían de dar wordpress, bases de datos, servidores, photoshop, premiere, office, etc... cosas que se necesitan en cualquier empleo de oficina.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Ene 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Joder niños, haced caso.
> 
> Pocas cosas me han defraudado más que las materias oficiales en todos los niveles educativos.
> 
> ...



Udemy es tu pastor.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Socialismo, es decir, pobreza.


----------



## Esparto (19 Ene 2022)

Yo di informática en bachillerato y era una asignatura maría, la gente la cogía por lo fácil que era. Para eso mejor nada.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Ene 2022)

Lo que les asusta es el pensamiento lógico que genera la informática, es decir cerebro lógico cuestionara , la transexualidad, la inmigración, el socialismo, etc , y eso es lo que no quieren, sin embargo una clase de humanidades puede moldearles el cerebro a gusto.


----------



## PASEANTE (19 Ene 2022)

Pues la cosa está clara hombre.. esto es lo de siempre de las dictaduras... ¿ cual es la única forma de que tu siempre seas listo ? pues que los demás sean siempre tontos... 

Mientras los hijos de la plebe sigan chapurreando malamente inglés, pasando de curso con más de dos suspensos, hablando mejor catalán que español y demás, mientras ellos mandan a sus hijos al colegio británico, al montesory ese de 1000 euros al mes, a estudiar la carrera a USA, etc, pues así se perpetuan en la cúpula teniendo una masa local de analfabetos en sentido estricto que les votará por las pagas y demás chorradas que les venderán, como la mejor sanidad y educación del mundo y tal.

Es modelo Venezuela tal cual..


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (19 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Depende de lo que programes, como todo. Si es algo relacionado con videojuegos necesitas unas bases de geometría vectorial, si ya con una mierda de script (javascript) para una web muchas veces necesitas geometría, imagínate para algo más complicado. Y para machine learning tienes que tener conocimientos yo diría avanzados de matemáticas, aunque hay muchas cosas automáticas tendrás que conocer las bases teóricas de aquello que estás programando, digo yo. Y en robótica, además de geometría vectorial, necesitarás teoría de control y cosas así.
> 
> Pero como digo, dependerá mucho del programa.



Ya no te haces el motor gráfico como ocurría en los 80, los 90 y primeros 2000. Ahora se usan "engines" como Unity o Unreal.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (19 Ene 2022)

maru80 dijo:


> Diría que hoy en día los críos no saben usar el ordenador bien.. los que tuvinos ordenador en los 90 sabíamos más cosas que ellos.
> 
> En Bachillerato di informática como asignatura optativa y me ayudó mucho enseñándome bien a manejar hojas de excel, acces, word, frontpage, entorno windows. Para mis compañeros era un rollo y a mi me encantaba.
> 
> ...



Tu empezaste con un Spectrum o un Amstrad CPC. Basic y cargar cintas. Hacías cosas.
Pasaste a un PC, o un Amiga, o un Atari ST. Había ratón, pero también había que tocar el teclado, configurar archivos, conocer como se organiza el disco duro.
Y llegó internet, y el Windows 98 , y solo se tocaba el ratón. Y si fallaba algo, te llamaban a ti.
Y llegó el smartphone, y el pc se fue a la mierda, porque lo manejas con el dedo.

Como pasa ya en los USA, que para eso empezó allí, O Papa a tocado PC a pelo y le pasa la afición al hijo, o la siguiente generación ya no sabe que son los botones del ratón. Chromebooks y a tomar por culo.


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ene 2022)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Robótica no es programación de autómatas, no digo que no sean buenas asignaturas para desarrollar el cerebro pero no lo veo necesario en un currículo generalista como un bachiller o ESO.
> 
> Yo personalmente así a bote pronto daría informática de la manera más general posible en la ESO:
> 
> ...



De hecho se deberían dar DOS o TRES asignaturas de informática, que es omnipresente en todos los ámbitos.

1) Informática básica: la arquitectura básica, qué es un procesador, lógicas general y binaria, algo de hardware, etc etc.
2) Ofimática: el típico paquete del curriculum
3) A los más pequeños, mundos, mentiras y peligros de las RRSS, la parte social que es y será cada vez más inevitable.

Todavía me encuentro en el ámbito profesional gente que es absolutamente ANALFABETA en la informática.

La informática no es un fin en sí (para el común de la gente) es un carnet de conducir necesario.


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ene 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Tu empezaste con un Spectrum o un Amstrad CPC. Basic y cargar cintas. Hacías cosas.
> Pasaste a un PC, o un Amiga, o un Atari ST. Había ratón, pero también había que tocar el teclado, configurar archivos, conocer como se organiza el disco duro.
> Y llegó internet, y el Windows 98 , y solo se tocaba el ratón. Y si fallaba algo, te llamaban a ti.
> Y llegó el smartphone, y el pc se fue a la mierda, porque lo manejas con el dedo.
> ...




Y ENTRABAS en internet.

Ahora ESTÁS en internet 24h.


----------



## Arthas98 (19 Ene 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> En informática lo único que se daba era hacer documentos de funcivago con word, retoques nivel manco con gimp y "programación web" (poner cuatro etiquetas en el bloc de notas y abrirlo en el navegador).
> 
> Así que tampoco es una gran pérdida...



Coño, a ver si vamos a ser compis de clase


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (19 Ene 2022)

Quitaron las nociones de economía para que los chavales no se den cuenta de la estafa que están viviendo y ahora quitan informática para que no tengan futuro. Un plan sin fisuras made in la PSOE


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (19 Ene 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Es relativamente lógico. Puedes ser muy técnico y enseñar en cursos/cursillos, pero para enseñar a chavales demostrar sólo perfil técnico...



Estamos hablando de la asignatura de INFORMÁTICA. SI METES A UNA CHARO HEJPERTA EN VIOLENCIA DE GÉNERO VAN A APRENDER UNA PUTA MIERDA EN COMPARACIÓN CON UN ASIR DAM DAW Y CIBERSEGURIDAD. 

De verdad qué putos manginas sois hostia, OJALÁ EL ISLAM NOS LIBERE Y OS REBANE EL PESCUEZO POR MANGINAS


----------



## petro6 (19 Ene 2022)

Es que después de saber utilizar un smartphone ya eres geniero, y ya no hace falta saber más


----------



## capuser (19 Ene 2022)

La informatica es machista... y tal.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (19 Ene 2022)

Suprimen informática... en pleno siglo XXI. 
Pero chorradas de Genaro siguen dandolas


----------



## CommiePig (19 Ene 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 911764



la regla del tres y la Hinformatika es mala


...que luego forean en Burbuja, y se vuelven feixistas


----------



## CommiePig (19 Ene 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Matemáticas con perspectiva de género y sentido socioemocional...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 + 1, es igual a respuesta libre

lo importante es el argumento, no el resultado exacto

xoxialismo voluntarista irracional WINS


----------



## pepeluismi (19 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Estamos hablando de la asignatura de INFORMÁTICA. SI METES A UNA CHARO HEJPERTA EN VIOLENCIA DE GÉNERO VAN A APRENDER UNA PUTA MIERDA EN COMPARACIÓN CON UN ASIR DAM DAW Y CIBERSEGURIDAD.
> 
> De verdad qué putos manginas sois hostia, OJALÁ EL ISLAM NOS LIBERE Y OS REBANE EL PESCUEZO POR MANGINAS



No me estás entendiendo. Quiero decir que den la clase personas con conocimientos técnicos, obviamente, pero que tengan estudios superiores y cierta formación pedagógica.


----------



## Triyuga (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Educacion sexual a los niños desde los 3 añitos...


----------



## kvrtis (19 Ene 2022)

Los profesores de informatica suelen ser tios asi que mas hombres fuera de la enseñanza para que haya monopolio charil del PSOE para seguir adoctrinando a los niños en LGTB, feminazismo, welcome refugees y calentamiento hueval.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (19 Ene 2022)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Ya no te haces el motor gráfico como ocurría en los 80, los 90 y primeros 2000. Ahora se usan "engines" como Unity o Unreal.



No, si eso ya lo sé, pero igualmente para programar el movimiento de un bicho, o simplemente de un cuadrado, tienes que saber geometría sí o sí, ya sea para saber de dónde a donde lo vas a mover. La nimación lo mismo: habrá animaciones muy genéricas o definidas por splines pero a lo mejor no quieres eso. En resumen: que sea más fácil que antes no significa que las cosas se programen solas.


----------



## InKilinaTor (19 Ene 2022)

Jojojo , si nos ponemos tontos, os cuento que para saber informática primero deberíais estudiar electricidad, después electrónica , después ensamblador, lenguaje orientado a objetos y así.... etc.

La primera tarjeta gráfica que tuve ME LA HICE YO con un esquema de la revista "electrónica" , y hoy no toco un ordenador si puedo evitarlo, es algo tan absolutamente anticuado como el ábaco.

Ya no se teclea, se habla y el teléfono o la tablet lo escribe, alucine en colores con el primer software dragón y seguramente antes de que acabe el siglo, con pensarlo bastara, no necesitaremos pantallas, ni lenguaje de programación, para eso están las máquinas.

la informática es algo tan amplio que es imposible estudiarlo, un informático hoy en día no es alguien que tenga ingeniería informática, es alguien que solucióna X problemas , pero otros no, una vez que sabes el hardware, programación etc, la informática te aburre y los amigos que les va lento el pc mucho más.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (19 Ene 2022)

En el año 2000 tenías asignatura de Informática en la universidad: ofimática, etc.

Actualmente no existe: se da por supuesto que tienes el nivel de word, excel, powerpoint, o te tienes que buscar la vida.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (19 Ene 2022)

Decidme qué es una puta broma.

DECIDME QUE ES UNA PUTA BROMA!!!


----------



## drtanaka (19 Ene 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> No, si eso ya lo sé, pero igualmente para programar el movimiento de un bicho, o simplemente de un cuadrado, tienes que saber geometría sí o sí, ya sea para saber de dónde a donde lo vas a mover. La nimación lo mismo: habrá animaciones muy genéricas o definidas por splines pero a lo mejor no quieres eso. En resumen: que sea más fácil que antes no significa que las cosas se programen solas.



Estos chavales, que quieren rotar, mover y modificar proporciones sin saber multiplicar un vector con una matriz.

Telita.


----------



## Maedhros (19 Ene 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Tampoco harían falta ingenieros profesores:
> 
> Informaría: asignatura dividida en:
> 
> ...



Mucho quieres meter me parece a mí. Cada una de esas cosas que has citado es una asignatura completa de la carrera de ingeniería informática.

Lo que se usa en la mayoría de trabajos si o si es el Excel, y la mayoría no usa ni el 10% de su potencial...

Una asignatura donde se diese Excel avanzado (avanzado de verdad, con macros, solver, interfaces gráficos, programación basica en Java...) seria extremadamente útil en cualquier trabajo de oficina.


----------



## CommiePig (19 Ene 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Quitaron las nociones de economía para que los chavales no se den cuenta de la estafa que están viviendo y ahora quitan informática para que no tengan futuro. Un plan sin fisuras made in la PSOE



el zoxihalihismo, defeca sobre las Ciencias Economicas, es anormal, pero logico


----------



## dragon33 (19 Ene 2022)

La informatica los de 40/50 la inmensa mayoría la hemos aprendido de forma autodidacta.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (19 Ene 2022)

Informática tiene varios problemas.
- Necesita infraestructura para practicar.
- Es útil, lo cual la descarta totalmente.
- Las cosas funcionan o no funcionan. No puedes decir una cosa y la contraria, como en una asignatura de genaro.
- No puedes convencer a nadie de que los Leoneses/vascos/catalanes/terruñeros varios la inventaron.
- LasMujeresLasMujeres la ven como un problema (lo dicen ellas, a mí no me miren).


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (19 Ene 2022)

Creo que una asignatura de informatica es importante, incluso en todos los cursos. Es fundamental.

Se empezaría con una parte teorica de historia de las computadoras, y luego la parte práctica para familiarizarse con el PC, entorno MS-DOS, entorno Windows, Linux, paquete Office (Word, Excel, Powerpoint), dejando en los cursos más avanzados la creación de bases de datos Access de cierta complejidad, y algo de programación básica. En cursos mas avanzados se podria poner foco a bases de datos Firebird, Mysql, PostgreSQL, MariaDB, gestión de redes y más programación, etc


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (19 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues no se crea, para las opos era imprescindible tener "Conocimientos avanzados" de WordPerfect y QuattroPro.



Eran programas cojonudos. Han pasado 30 años de eso


----------



## perrosno (19 Ene 2022)

JKL-2 dijo:


> Igualdad, empoderamiento feminista, lgtbi, diversidad, multiculturalismo,...



Mis dies hamijo, fin del hilo.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (19 Ene 2022)

Hagamos stupid-people que ya tenemos smart-things.

En fin.


----------



## Talosgüevos (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Transmaricabollismo para que salgan hechos una Puta pena.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Ene 2022)

Yo aprendí LOGO en el insti.





Turtle Academy - Lecciones







turtleacademy.com


----------



## WasP (19 Ene 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> Mucho quieres meter me parece a mí. Cada una de esas cosas que has citado es una asignatura completa de la carrera de ingeniería informática.
> 
> Lo que se usa en la mayoría de trabajos si o si es el Excel, y la mayoría no usa ni el 10% de su potencial...
> 
> Una asignatura donde se diese Excel avanzado (avanzado de verdad, con macros, solver, interfaces gráficos, programación basica en Java...) seria extremadamente útil en cualquier trabajo de oficina.



Excel me da una pereza tremenda pero he visto maravillas con las tablas dinámicas, macros, gráficos interactivos, etc. Muchas horas hay que meterle a eso...


----------



## cnk57 (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...




Palos al agua.

Tal cuál.


----------



## SineOsc (19 Ene 2022)

Que recuerdos la clase de informatica...







No se cómo será ahora, pero de aquellas ibamos a jugar, nunca me enseñaron nada, lo mas técnico que hicimos fué formatear un ordenador via lan para evitar sospechas, pero el profesor sabía ya quienes eramos los liantes...


----------



## capitan anchoa (19 Ene 2022)

Bueno, otro más sorprendido en el hilo, mucha gente dirá que la asignatura era inútil porque sólo se daba Word, Powerpoint, etc. Bueno, diré a favor de esta asignatura que los nacidos en el 2.000 saben manejar un móvil pero son completamente inútiles con un ordenador. Hay chavales que llegan a primero de una carrera técnica sin saber ni descomprimir un archivo. En los 90 se podía entender pero a estas alturas no. La tecnología actual está hecha para lerdos, sólo pulsar botoncitos, todo hecho.

Este es el claro reflejo de a donde va España, a convertirse en una república bananera socialcomunista donde no haya ingenio, ni inventiva, ni ganas de emprender, total, si soy "funcivago", para que pensar. Tengo mi paguita a cambio de que mi voto sea a PSOE.

Y pensar que hasta no hace tanto, cuando gobernaba el que tan "malo" era, en España se fabricaba y diseñaba de todo, se premiaba la inventiva, el ingenio, el desarrollar cosas, teniendo un tejido industrial de envidia. Da depresión ver lo que fuimos y lo que somos, que hasta tuvimos hasta nuestra propia marca de semiconductores compitiendo de tu a tu con Sillicon Valley y codeándonos con Motorola.


----------



## deckard009 (19 Ene 2022)

El gobierno quiere un país de camareros y putas. No una generación de jóvenes preparados y cualificados que sepan desenvolverse con las nuevas tecnologías.

Nada de eso, camareros y putas. E ya!

Enviado desde mi Lenovo TB-X306F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estupeharto (19 Ene 2022)

Los millones de covidiotas no les parecen suficientes, necesitan atontar más al personal.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Ene 2022)

Al que le guste la informática tiene la opción de cursar primero una FP1, luego una FP2 y si se quiere pasar a la carrera. Si a mis 18 hubiera podido hacer eso sin tener que tragarme un puto bachillerato...


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Adocrinamiento Hembrista, Misándrico y Comunista, la función es crear Votantes Socialistas.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Ene 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Podrían suprimir todo el Bachillerato y TAMPOCO SE IBA A NOTAR MUCHO.



La sociedad y las cuentas públicas lo notarían, para bien.


----------



## Felson (20 Ene 2022)

Visto lo visto, y visto lo que se los dejan hacer, que supriman la visión. Así acabamos antes. Para qué sufrir.


----------



## pacomer (20 Ene 2022)

la informática en isPain va asociada a las carniceras explota
picateclas. La educación en ispain en manos de pacomunistas y charos no vale una puta mierda.. bueno para .adoctrinar a los chavales y que voten socialismo cuando crezcan.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (20 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Esa ministra de educación merece ser empalada y su empalamiento ser retransmitido en directo.
Supongo que quitan Informática para poner alguna asignatura de Genaro no?


----------



## Kabraloka (20 Ene 2022)

mejor enseñar tonterías, que no cosas que puedan valer en la vida real


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> El ministerio de educacion se ha dado cuenta de que los funciprofes tienen menos nivel que el mas tonto de sus alumnos y en vez de admitir el problema, escurre el bulto.
> 
> Funciprofe; "Jijijiji hoy vamos a ver como usar el office, venga, abrid el powerpoint"
> 
> ...



Pues tendrán que quitar el inglés también...


----------



## George Orwell (20 Ene 2022)

Mientras tanto en China programación desde primaria.

La verdad es que va a quedar un país increíble.


----------



## romeoalfa (20 Ene 2022)

La podia cambiar por asignatura de inclusión a las personas no binarias


----------



## Kurten (20 Ene 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Joder niños, haced caso.
> 
> Pocas cosas me han defraudado más que las materias oficiales en todos los niveles educativos.
> 
> ...



Eso lo vio hace ya mucho tiempo éste:







Un saludo


----------



## Kurten (20 Ene 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Esto es un grave error. La asignatura de informática es precisamente de lo más interesante que se puede enseñar en el bachillerato. La mayoría de ofertas de Infojobs son del sector IT.
> 
> En cambio en el bachillerato enseñan matemáticas y física muy avanzadas que realmente no se usan en la mayoría de trabajos. También te meten análisis sintáctico por un tubo, que tampoco sirve para nada.



El din din del hilo 

Un saludo


----------



## tunante (20 Ene 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Mientras tanto en China programación desde primaria.
> 
> La verdad es que va a quedar un país increíble.











China está introduciendo la inteligencia artificial como asignatura en los institutos


Las autoridades de la República Popular China quieren que el país sea uno de los líderes en inteligencia artificial en el año 2030 y para lograrlo están...




www.genbeta.com


----------



## George Orwell (20 Ene 2022)

tunante dijo:


> China está introduciendo la inteligencia artificial como asignatura en los institutos
> 
> 
> Las autoridades de la República Popular China quieren que el país sea uno de los líderes en inteligencia artificial en el año 2030 y para lograrlo están...
> ...



No me pongas estas cosas que me indigno más... Es que es algo de una estupidez tan extrema lo de la mierda política que tenemos, que me cuesta pensar que lo hagan por pura ignorancia y no por maldad y querencia de un populacho cada vez más tonto.


----------



## George Orwell (20 Ene 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Esto es un grave error. La asignatura de informática es precisamente de lo más interesante que se puede enseñar en el bachillerato. La mayoría de ofertas de Infojobs son del sector IT.
> 
> En cambio en el bachillerato enseñan matemáticas y física muy avanzadas que realmente no se usan en la mayoría de trabajos. También te meten análisis sintáctico por un tubo, que tampoco sirve para nada.



Si eso no está tan mal. Matemáticas, física, química, etc... Son conocimientos de base.
Lo que no tiene ni pies, ni cabeza es que de bachillerato salgan personas sin saber utilizar un pvto paquete ofimático. Que les hables de programación y te miren como si estuvieses hablando de lanzar satélites al espacio.

Aunque también hay que decir que la mayoría de profesores de informática que hay en los colegios no tiene ni puta idea, claro.


----------



## fogbugz (20 Ene 2022)

No existe la plaza de informatica en las oposiciones de instituto. Pero, en cambio, si la de tecnologia. Un refrito de cosas bastante absurdas. Todo por lobbies ministeriales que le tienen alergia al termino informatica.

La informatica es super importante vista como la parte constructiva de las matematicas. Ademas, permite ofrecer una vision algoritmica de, por ejemplo, el calculo y el analisis que ayudaria mucho a los alumnos.

No digo ya que saber programar es el alfabetismo del s.XXI.


----------



## ashe (20 Ene 2022)

Primero quieren quitar la filosofia (creo que ya lo hicieron) luego la historia de españa y que la historia empiece desde napoleón (que "casualidad") ahora esto...

En fin... luego el malo fue franco... cuyo único error fue no fusilar a muchos mas


----------



## drstrangelove (20 Ene 2022)

No sé muy bien qué se enseñará en informática de bup hoy en día (ni me importa mucho, la verdad), pero en mis tiempos de mozalbete, allá a principios de los 90, se enseñaba el ms-dos (cada vez queda menos gente que sepa usar la consola de windows), las bases de datos y los fundamentos de programación con fortran y pascal. Visto hoy en día no es gran cosa, pero en aquellos años para muchos provincianos suponía el primer contacto con los ordenadores, y al menos no se enseñaban tonterías.

Si la van a eliminar será porque el nivel es de risa, o porque piensan atomizarla en varias asignaturas más especializadas y útiles.


----------



## ChortiHunter (20 Ene 2022)

inteño dijo:


> El Gobierno que mira al FUTURO.



El futuro es picar teclas? Eso es muy productivo, muy tangible.


----------



## silenus (20 Ene 2022)

Lo que quieren es que los papis paguen la academia aparte, como las clases de inglés buenas.


----------



## HArtS (20 Ene 2022)

A veces pienso que el Ministerio de Educación es Orwelliano.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (20 Ene 2022)

A mí me fastidia que, después de hacer un duro bachillerato, parece ser que a las empresas de IT solo les interesa lo que sabes de Symfony/Laravel, Angular/React y Git.

Me han descartado ya de varias ofertas porque les dije que no sabía Angular y que tenía un nivel bajo de Git. O sea, lo que sepas de física o química realmente a las empresas de IT se la suda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ene 2022)

Los colegios en España son únicamente madrasas para implantar ideología . 

Los chavales no aprenden nada , de hecho parecen tontos , pero eso sí , están más fanatizados que los talibanes en lo que toca en esta parte del mundo , que es convertir a las mujeres en herramientas productivas deconstruyendo su naturaleza como hembra de la especie humana y mariconizar a los hombres.

Buscan hacer una especie de colmena y hormiguero, que son organismos de hembras estériles que pasan su vida trabajando. 
Los hombres tienen que dejar de ser hombres para ser otra hembra estéril y pertenecer a este nuevo tipo de sociedad gregaria. 

Han diseñado destruir a las familias que los satánicos que dirigen todo esto llaman patriarcal. El fallo está en que los bebés no los trae la cigüeña y es ahí donde han colado " no hay razas ni fronteras , todos somos iguales " .


----------



## zeromus44 (20 Ene 2022)

No os digo más, estuve en un grado superior de informática y la gente que venía de hacer el grado medio sabía más que la mitad de los profesores. 

Y os juro por mi vida que no exagero ni un ápice.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 Ene 2022)

La mejor educación posible, la educación pública de calidad se vuelve mejor que nunca justo en el momento en que más impuestos se pagan de la historia de este país.

¿Imagino que conoceréis el mantra ese de los progres de "cuántos más impuestos se paguen mejor será la calidad de la sanidad y educación públicas"?


----------



## NoTV (20 Ene 2022)

Debería darse desde primaria.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (20 Ene 2022)

En su lugar pondrán asignatura de Camarero , para que se preparen para el futuro


----------



## CommiePig (20 Ene 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Mientras tanto en China programación desde primaria.
> 
> La verdad es que va a quedar un país increíble.



los hackers son HEROES en las Dictaduras, y mas en la china


----------



## reconvertido (20 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Matemáticas, física, química, historia, dibujo, manualidades.
Es decir, los FUNDAMENTOS.
El colegio, la educación, está para educar (formar) y no para entrenar (enseñar a usar cosas).

El griego sólo se daba como optativa para letras.
El latín era común y nunca entendí el motivo.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Ene 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Patético! Informática debería ser troncal en la rama de ciencias, y darse programación, robótica, etc... como preparación a la universidad, y entrar en selectividad, por supuesto. En lugar de eso, siguen estudiando la cueva de Platón y esas cosas, que estan muy bien, pero no para un segundo de bachillerato de ciencias.
> 
> La educación pública actual está más anticuada que la que me dieron a mi en los años 80, y este es otro clavo para su ataud.



Deberían de darse matemáticas.
Más matemáticas.
Y mejor física.


----------



## Julc (20 Ene 2022)

Como cuando dan clases en inglés.
El profe ni puta idea.


----------



## pepeleches (20 Ene 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> A mí me fastidia que, después de hacer un duro bachillerato, parece ser que a las empresas de IT solo les interesa lo que sabes de Symfony/Laravel, Angular/React y Git.
> 
> Me han descartado ya de muchas ofertas porque les dije que no sabía Angular y que tenía un nivel bajo de Git. O sea, lo que sepas de física o química realmente a las empresas de IT se la suda.



Es que el porcentaje de física o química que necesitas saber para dedicarte a eso es marginal. La inmensa mayoría de las empresas de IT no tocan nada de eso. 

Pero estar familiarizado con frameworks...es lo que te hará productivo. Al final no deja de ser una fórmula para programar de una forma más rápida, estable y organizada. Y sí, puedes aprenderlo en el trabajo, pero no conocerlos de nada implica mucho tiempo de productividad baja...


----------



## derepen (20 Ene 2022)

¿Esto es la "transformación digital"?


----------



## Kolobok (20 Ene 2022)

Cambiaron las clases por talleres feministas y LGTBiQ


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (20 Ene 2022)

La informática es heteropatriarcal


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (20 Ene 2022)

Algun dia tenia que llegar , volvemos a los 1980s , y el ordenador /tablet/smartphone se ha vuelto el nuevo televisor.

¿ se ha explicado alguna vez al detalle como funciona y se monta un televisor en bachillerato ?... NO.

Es el ultimo estadio del conocimiento , o su ausencia.

La informatica de usuario se ha vuelto tan intuitiva que ya son todos nativos digitales , por lo que oficialmente la informatica ya no necesita explicacion ni asignatura que la imparta .

FIN , o "END." .


----------



## secuestrado (20 Ene 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Algun dia tenia que llegar , volvemos a los 1980s , y el ordenador /tablet/smartphone se ha vuelto el nuevo televisor.
> 
> ¿ se ha explicado alguna vez al detalle como funciona y se monta un televisor en bachillerato ?... NO.
> 
> ...



El televisor es una herramienta de trabajo? Ahora me entero.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (20 Ene 2022)

Pensando mal , suprimir la informàtica de bachillerato en los tiempos que corren es una muy buena manera de asegurarse un país de putas y camareros durante generaciones.

Quién podría estar interesado en promover algo así eh? Eh? Eh? Eh?


----------



## asakopako (20 Ene 2022)

Yo aprendí informática en El corte inglés. Bueno, y en las revistas tipo microhobby. Los empleados de ECI se tiraban el rollo y me dejaban tocar los ordenadores porque les hacía gráficos *chulísimos* con un for next. Y quedaban muy bien para cuando venía alguien a comprar un ordenador.


----------



## Don Redondón (20 Ene 2022)

trastear con un ordenador con windows le llaman informatica, una perdida de tiempo que no llega ni a ofimatica nivel charo

en algunos, informatica es mecanografia, en otros abrir y cerrar excel y añadir adjuntos a un correo, en otros, simplemente encender el ordenador y perder el tiempo

informatica lo hice en sexto, septimo y octavo, que programabamos en basic, pero bueno, no les quitmos la ilusión.


----------



## Okjito (20 Ene 2022)

A ver que quieren tonta a la población no es secreto. Enseña a un crio a usar un ordenador bien y su primer sueldo irá a criptos. Mejor mantenerlos con suspensos y dóciles


----------



## Don Redondón (20 Ene 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> No os digo más, estuve en un grado superior de informática y la gente que venía de hacer el grado medio sabía más que la mitad de los profesores.
> 
> Y os juro por mi vida que no exagero ni un ápice.



en mi empresa, todos los que tocan hierros vienen de modulos, a los lisensiados no les abren ni el word del CV


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (20 Ene 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> No os digo más, estuve en un grado superior de informática y la gente que venía de hacer el grado medio sabía más que la mitad de los profesores.
> 
> Y os juro por mi vida que no exagero ni un ápice.



Personalmente creo que la mejor opción para alguien que quiera estudiar informática es grado medio (SMR) + superior (DAM). En general no veo que las empresas de IT valoren que alguien tenga el bachillerato o haya ido a la universidad.


----------



## bocadRillo (20 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Vaya pregunta.
Ahora dan zezo, perpestiva de jenaro, islam y memoria histérica. 
Cosas con mushah salidah


----------



## MAÑACO KALBO (20 Ene 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Personalmente creo que la mejor opción para alguien que quiera estudiar informática es grado medio (SMR) + superior (DAM). En general no veo que las empresas de IT valoren que alguien tenga el bachillerato o haya ido a la universidad.



Venga bonito ya has demostrado que sabes un montón. Date la vuelta para el otro lado y a dormir otro ratito


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (20 Ene 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> El televisor es una herramienta de trabajo? Ahora me entero.



Principio de " la caja negra " para garrulos , no necesitas saber por que y como funciona solo el como usarlo .
Teoricamente una persona al haber completado la ESO con su consiguiente titulo es capaz de firmar un contrato vinculante con conocimiento de causa , ¡que digo ! si basta con tener 18 años ... pues la informatica actual igual .

A menos claro , que el cambio de la ley venga a razon de una posible guerra futura , y no puedan garantizar ordenadores para todos los alumnos.


----------



## secuestrado (20 Ene 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Principio de " la caja negra " para garrulos , no necesitas saber por que y como funciona solo el como usarlo .
> Teoricamente una persona al haber completado la ESO con su consiguiente titulo es capaz de firmar un contrato vinculante con conocimiento de causa , ¡que digo ! si basta con tener 18 años ... pues la informatica actual igual .
> 
> A menos claro , que el cambio de la ley venga a razon de una posible guerra futura , y no puedan garantizar ordenadores para todos los alumnos.



Ya, igual el garrulo lo eres tú. Un ordenador NO es un televisor. Y sí, para "usarlo" para determinadas cosas,necesitas saber como funciona.


----------



## Hyperion (20 Ene 2022)

Esto es un movimiento totalmente premeditado, y no sé si alguien lo habrá dicho en este post, pero esos movimientos de suprimir asignaturas útiles o cultas por inutilidades estatales o cuestionarse fundamentos básicos tiene toda la pinta que forman parte de la *privatización encubierta de la educación*.

Porque estas medidas serán obligatorias para los colegios *públicos, *los privados y concertados tienen mucha más libertad para impartir temarios. Y desde luego, los colegios privados de élite de MAD/BCN y demás grandes ciudades no van a seguir esos preceptos, como no siguen ahora el plan de estudios estatal salvo los puntos clave para aprobar los exámenes de selectividad.

En el futuro pasará como pasa en los países anglos: si quieres tener media oportunidad, tendrás que gastarte la pasta en llevar tus hijos a un colegio de pago, y el público, en el caso de España, servirá para colocar a unos funcis bastante bien pagados (que, obviamente, llevarán a sus hijos a colegios de pago para que no se junten con el lumpen al que ellos enseñan).


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (20 Ene 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Ya, igual el garrulo lo eres tú. Un ordenador NO es un televisor. Y sí, para "usarlo" para determinadas cosas,necesitas saber como funciona.



Puede ser que no sepa todo lo que debiera , pero si el asunto que nos ocupa ( el fin de la asignatura de informatica en bachillerato ) , no se debe a los ordenadores que se usan para impartirla sera por los profesores que no tendran en años sucesivos o por que no habra dinero .


----------



## drtanaka (20 Ene 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Bueno, otro más sorprendido en el hilo, mucha gente dirá que la asignatura era inútil porque sólo se daba Word, Powerpoint, etc. Bueno, diré a favor de esta asignatura que los nacidos en el 2.000 saben manejar un móvil pero son completamente inútiles con un ordenador. Hay chavales que llegan a primero de una carrera técnica sin saber ni descomprimir un archivo. En los 90 se podía entender pero a estas alturas no. La tecnología actual está hecha para lerdos, sólo pulsar botoncitos, todo hecho.
> 
> Este es el claro reflejo de a donde va España, a convertirse en una república bananera socialcomunista donde no haya ingenio, ni inventiva, ni ganas de emprender, total, si soy "funcivago", para que pensar. Tengo mi paguita a cambio de que mi voto sea a PSOE.
> 
> Y pensar que hasta no hace tanto, cuando gobernaba el que tan "malo" era, en España se fabricaba y diseñaba de todo, se premiaba la inventiva, el ingenio, el desarrollar cosas, teniendo un tejido industrial de envidia. Da depresión ver lo que fuimos y lo que somos, que hasta tuvimos hasta nuestra propia marca de semiconductores compitiendo de tu a tu con Sillicon Valley y codeándonos con Motorola.




Te lo confirmo, el otro día con una niña de 13 años que se pasa el día delante del ordenador jugando minecraft, ni descomprimir un fichero sabía ni entendía el concepto.

Es más le arranco un emulador de gamecube y pregunta que juego es el Dolphin, le explico lo que es un emulador y dice..ah vale.

Ni entendía el concepto de un sistema de ficheros y moverse, para ella todo al escritorio (al estilo de un movil) y así todo arreglado.

Si les quitas una clase de informática donde aprendan los conceptos básicos de un ordenador pues más ignorantes respecto a la tecnología y como funciona por mucho que sepan usar un móvil.


----------



## joser_jr (20 Ene 2022)

Trecet dijo:


> Educación suprime la asignatura de Informática del Bachillerato
> 
> 
> La ministra de Educación, Pilar Alegría, ha eliminado del Bachillerato la asignatura de Informática. El nuevo currículo incluye 42 materias que los alumnos deben estudiar en...
> ...



Pues menos mal que no estudian griego o latín. Hay cientos de asignaturas más útiles.

Con respecto a la informática, si que te doy la razón.


----------



## joser_jr (20 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> trastear con un ordenador con windows le llaman informatica, una perdida de tiempo que no llega ni a ofimatica nivel charo
> 
> en algunos, informatica es mecanografia, en otros abrir y cerrar excel y añadir adjuntos a un correo, en otros, simplemente encender el ordenador y perder el tiempo
> 
> informatica lo hice en sexto, septimo y octavo, que programabamos en basic, pero bueno, no les quitmos la ilusión.



Hoy en día es necesario saber trastear con Windows y usar programas básicos como Word o Excel. Llámale ofimática en vez de informática, pero es algo necesario.

De hecho, para la mayoría de la poblacion es más importante la ofimática que la informática (que es necesaria para quien vaya a estudiar una carrera técnica o científica pero no para alguien que estudie magisterio).


----------



## F.Alonso21 (21 Ene 2022)

Buena aberracion, que van a dar feminazismo?, multiculturalidad?, islam ?, LGTBY?, historia segun los progres y rojos? contenidos globalistas de ingenieria social?

Ya era una mierda la enseñanza publica en institutos hace 20 años, si encima quitan asignaturas utiles de enmedio o de ciencias, no valdra ni para tomar por culo.
Para colmo las mates no las suelen saber explicar bien, pues tenemos premio.

Hastas en el ultimo curro usas ordenadores, webs y programas informaticos sin ser el informatico....

Y lo llevo viendo desde hace mas de 15 años, solo te libras en poquitas cosas vaya.

Hasta las puñeteras cajas antiguas de algun hiper o super usan MSDOS de base o similar, asi que entenderlo va bien para entender como funciona.


----------

